# Large American Express banner at top of page



## Ishbel (Oct 30, 2006)

Is anyone else finding it difficult to use the 'search' function, cos that sushi plate advert is obscuring half the search box?!


----------



## Alix (Oct 30, 2006)

I don't get it on mine Ishbel. Is your pop up blocker turned up high enough? That would really tick me off if I couldn't get to the search function. Is it still happening?


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 30, 2006)

Ishbel - that used to happen to me too - oddly enough you can still use it - you just can't see what you are typing.  Even with a pop-up blocker that ad still shows.  Do you by chance use Firefox?   Until I installed Adblock as an extension on Firefox it did get in the way (or whatever ad was there at the time).  Now the ad doesn't even show.  

Just go to another page to use that search feature.


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 30, 2006)

I don't see the ad either and I use a free pop up stopper.


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 30, 2006)

I do have pop up blockers installed, but had to allow some pop ups in order to register with certain sites.. If I set it too high, I can't access those sites 

I'll just type in the words and hope I haven't put any typos in the 'search'!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 30, 2006)

...typos could be interesting, huh?  

I take it you don't use Firefox/Mozilla?

I see that you do use Firefox - You need to update to the new version.  There are two extensions you need to download - Adblock and there's another one that goes with it - GB will know.


----------



## GB (Oct 30, 2006)

The other extension is Adblock FiltersetG Updater.
Once you load those too Ishbel, you will not have any problems with any ads like that ever again.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 30, 2006)

I am happily add free with Firefox!  Hooray!  Now if I could just install Firefox on my TV to get rid of all the mudslinging  political ads I'd be the happiest camper in the world.


----------



## GB (Oct 30, 2006)

Wouldn't that be great Katie!


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 30, 2006)

Errrm, my daughter (the tekkie one) installed all the software on my puter...  I didn't think I used firefox, I THOUGHT I used IE...   She's in Lebanon at the mo - I'll ask her when she gets back to the UK next Wednesday!


----------

